# Maumee Sunday?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I was planning on coming up on Sunday this weekend. Is there any reason to try it under these conditions. My friend that Im bringing really wants to try it, but under these tough conditions I dont know weather to cancell our trip for this year. So I thought I would ask you guys.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

It should be ok if the weather stays warm the rest of the week. Sunday is going to be warm but it is calling for rain. But it should still be good fishing.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Im heading up with some friends this saturday. Cant wait. Wanna hit some walleyes.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck to all of you. Fishing sucked for most this week.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

midoh39 said:


> I was planning on coming up on Sunday this weekend. Is there any reason to try it under these conditions. My friend that Im bringing really wants to try it, but under these tough conditions I dont know weather to cancell our trip for this year. So I thought I would ask you guys.


I'm gonna try to get down there tomorrow. I'll let you know what's up if I do.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Went today from 11:00 to 1;30 and got skunked for the first time in forever. Nobody around me caught fish, checked out Buttonwood and most guys were fishless there also. Some guys had a few. If you're coming from any distance you might want to wait till it warms up. They'll be back Its still early Its only April 1st


----------



## robert44ht5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Same here, went from 3-5:30 caught 1 and had one spit the jig as it skied across the top. Most anglers had none...some had 4.


----------



## traderjim59 (Mar 29, 2011)

I would cancell for this week end but not for the year wait till the temp gets at a (steady 52 degrees then head up


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm honestly still going to head up. I have baseball pretty much all the weekends til august, except for Easter which is when me and my dad are heading up.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

And I really dont mind working for fish, I really just want to get out, and have a good time. Thats what its all about right? Ill have an LC hat on tomorrow, and Ill probably be at buttonwood.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fished 3 more hours at 3 different spots today and still nothing. 99.9% of the guys that I saw fishing had no fish.


----------



## traderjim59 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am from canton I am heading up to maumee some time this week and one of theses weekends coming up, I would like to go up first thing sat morning stay up and fish sunday . looking for some one to help cut the cost on gas .Motel is $44 a night We can eat cheap at the dollar menu LOL. any one interested?? give me a yell.Even for just one day...... I do know the river pretty good. Jim


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

BFG said:


> Fished 3 more hours at 3 different spots today and still nothing. 99.9% of the guys that I saw fishing had no fish.


I see it hasnt changed then. Guess since its raining ( feels like it is snow ) I will get caught up on laundry. Not worth catching a cold in this crappy weather for no fish.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

What motel has that rate Trader? We stay at Days Inn behind Big Boys..


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Fished the Island this morning and everybody I seen had empty stringers guy next to me brought in a female snagged in the side that was the only fish I seen all morning


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I fished buttonwood for about 3 hours. Saw very few caught, I hooked one my very first cast, then nothing for the longest time. I think the river was more willing to take my rig then any fish were. I moved up to the top of the riffles, and saw 1 legal eye caught, and one guy next to me had 2 on a stringer. I ended up hooking two more, but lost them both. Guess theres always next time.
O and what kind of upset me was that on the drive back to Dayton it got to 69 degrees.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the reports guys.. warmer weather will def pull some fish in.. by the sounds of the reports and from the people ive talked to the fish are there.. just gettin em to cooperate. headin out there in the morning gonna fight the weather. will post results..


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

How bout a name on that motel traderjoe. We stayed at the econo lodge 47 + tax. I didn't think that it was worth $50. Was good enough to lay my head though.


----------



## traderjim59 (Mar 29, 2011)

on buck road knights inn tell them jim from canton told you about them


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

My schedule is limited so this weekend may have been my only shot
Fished 10 hours both Saturday and Sunday. Seen few caught, did see three guys catch 7-8 in about an hour. Fighting cold fingers and toes all weekend not catching fish to come home to mid 60s was depressing


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, will keep that in mind. We don't need any comforts other than a place to sleep and put the coolers. Like the old style of opening the door and being right there with the vehicles on the bottom floor. They used to give you gooey biscuits and gravy in the morning but quit. Oh well, Will get up there Wednesday evening and stay thru Sunday. Figure a long leader this week. I am short, so I really don't go over 24 inches or so. Be good/good fish'n.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I really think that what everyone keeps saying "the fish are there they just won't cooperate" is not necessarily accurate. 

I talked with a guy who told me the same thing..."man..this river is full of walleyes...they just aren't hitting.." 

I'd buy that for a day or two, but not two weeks. Yes, there are guys getting their fish, but that is the exception...not the norm. 

To counter my fishing neighbors mindset, I pulled a 3/8 oz. leadhead out of my vest. Told the fella.."listen...if they are laying there on the bottom doing nothing...this will tell us..." 

I made probably 25 casts in the main current, current break, eddy, and even in the slack water dead downstream of me and drug the jig (well, JIGS as I lost several) across the bottom in the old "grip and rip" style. I ended up with 3 suckers and 1 carp, and a couple sets of scales from fish that were most definitely not walleye (german carp). I then put on a 1/4oz. leadhead and did cast and retrieve...nothing. 

The guy looked at me and said.."well..I guess we are fishing for fish that are not here, eh?" 

That was my summation. 

All should change very quickly though...60 degree rain has a way of flipping the switch..


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My own personal opinion but over the last 7 years i have noticed those cigar carps exploding in population each year i catch more than the year before. Once the water gets in the 50's there everywhere.I would have to think it may be affecting the run in a negative manner more and more each year. No scientific evidence to back it up just an opinion.


----------



## tiffinohioguy (Feb 28, 2011)

you must be talking about white suckers. being that they r bottom feeders ill bet they eat alot of tasty walleye eggs.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

BFG is right it is tough!On saturday I got 2 and had to throw 2 back.In the 30 guys i saw at Buttonwood 1 guy had a fish.This was after the hail storm i caught mine right after.Fremont has water right now might be the place to go.I grew up on the Maumee and sometimes have to go to the fish.Right now it is tuff and all the line in the run isnt helping.Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

OK, Boys. Any luck today?


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

Thinking about making the 2 1/2hr drive up there in am. How is the bite right now? Is it worth the drive?


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

It has definatly picked up! Saw a good amount of fish being brought out today. Not everyone had a limit...but it is way better than it has been! Even caught my first walleye of the season today! Followed by a few snagged ones and a sucker. I was just happy not to walk back with a empty stringer finally! 
I would say that sunday should be better, and during the week great!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Good luck finding a spot. It is a zoo down there, but it is the weekend so you have to expect that.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Apr 4, 2011)

I talked to two guys today that fished Orleans and said no one was catching any... Going to give it a shot monday morn.


----------



## jbleach1 (Apr 6, 2011)

We went to Fremont today instead of the Maumee, tried my luck in the Sandusky. The reports from the division of wildlife (4/8) said that the Maumee was at a low fishing effort, but the Sandusky was the better bet. 

My little one and I set up on the East side of the bank just southe of the State Street bridge; in two hours caught one 22in, and snagged two. My 7yr old was able to hook his first as well. Walleye rolling everywhere, lost a few rigs to snaggs, and water was very muddy.

There were two that waded out on the west side (next to the pump-house and concrete wall) that were litterly slaying them (I knew I should of hooked up the boat). I witnessed at least a dozen in the 2 hours that each released just beyond where I could cast. Best I've seen all year so far; much better run than in Perrysburg currently, plus the water temp is about 5 degrees warmer. Maumee should warm up in the next couple of days, gonna try to sneak out there during the week if work permits.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Midoh,you timed it perfect.This should be the best week of the year in my book.I fished both rivers in the last 2 days and both are full of fish.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Went back down to the Fort today and brought three home with me. Lost another at the net  I was there for about two hours. Looking forward to the rest of the week!


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm coming back up, I've heard enough, hopefully limits for me and my bro!!!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thursday thru Saturday four of us zero fish, Must of had a big female on Saturday afternoon, felt like a snaged fish. It surfaced two men down from me, pink jink head sticking outta mouth, goes under and I lose it. Hook bent open on me...Still a good time. We don't fish it serious though. Was tough for a lot, yesterday were some full stringers. A boat put in yesterday and decided to cut thru the line, and bout near knocked a women over.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

My fishing buddies and me did pretty good.
We caught a 3 man limit.
Good day saturday. Felt bad for the guys wading,and boatig.
We pulled up in the boat where we usally do. Caught fish 5 mins in to it by 11 had our limit.
I ve been there where its all day, and couldnt snagg a fish.
Its great when you catch fish.
But its a long 2.5 hours on the way home, and no fish to clean


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Recondo not picking a fight but most everyone knows that some chose to launch there boat there and people still line up and not leave a gap.Courtesy is a two way st. sometimes.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

I know that, I haven't an issue with it...just the boater could maybe have went to the end, or thru the gap the waders "usually" leave at the ramp. Sunday morning, the waders weren't curtious....ya'll be good/good fish'n.


----------

